# emerge getext error

## Neotux

vor dem bootstrap prozess wollt ich mirrorselect emergen, aber bei gettext bricht er mit folgemder fehlermeldung ab:

configure: error: /bin/sh ./configure faild for autoconf-lib-link

configure: error: C++ preprocessor /lib/cpp fails sanity check

wie kann die diese fehler beheben?

----------

## boris64

hi, hast du eventuell vor dem bootstrap-prozess die datei /etc/make.conf editiert?

wenn ja, hast du zufällig auch folgende variable gesetzt?

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

(...und ja, den fehler habe ich auch schon mal gemacht  :Embarassed:  )

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-x86-install.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: Erfahrene Benutzer: Wenn Sie planen ein Gentoo System mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" zu installieren, setzen Sie ACCEPT_KEYWORDS nicht bevor die Bootstrap Phase (stage1) beendet wurde. 

 

----------

## Neotux

hm.. nee, daran lags nicht  :Sad:  hat jemand ne Idee? die fehlermeldung ging noch weiter   :Embarassed:   er meinte noch, "econf faild" vielleicht hilft das

----------

## shermann

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> hm.. nee, daran lags nicht  hat jemand ne Idee? die fehlermeldung ging noch weiter    er meinte noch, "econf faild" vielleicht hilft das

 

Wofür brauchst Du mirrorselect vor dem Boostrapprozess?

Mirrorselect ist auf der akt. Live-CD drauf.

Ansonsten kannst Du deinen Mirror auch per Hand eintragen, oder von einer vorhandenen Install die make.conf kopieren.

Gibt viele Möglichkeiten  :Smile: 

\sh

----------

## Neotux

hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wofür brauchst Du mirrorselect vor dem Boostrapprozess? 
> 
> Mirrorselect ist auf der akt. Live-CD drauf. 
> ...

 

hm... es geht um die abhängigkeit von gettext... es ob nun danch oder davor installiert wird, ist ja erstmal nebensache. und ich hatte beim letzten ausführen von bootstrap eine access violantion error, so dass ich mir dachte, ich probiers mal mit, in hoffnung die sache mit den installieren packeten sauber über die runden zu bringen. und den source hab ich, aber das compilieren schlägt fehl.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten kannst Du deinen Mirror auch per Hand eintragen, oder von einer vorhandenen Install die make.conf kopieren. 
> 
> 

 

ich hab make.config configuriert, abewr es sollte nach anleitung 1. schneller gehen, und ibiblio entlasten und da hab ich mir gedacht, machstes einfach mal.   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt viele Möglichkeiten
> 
> 

 

naja... bis jetzt noch keine greifbare die mir sagt, wie ich gettext mergen kann... trotzdem danke

----------

## boris64

poste doch mal deine /etc/make.conf

oder  den output von "emerge info".

----------

## Neotux

die make.conf *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="X gtk gtk2 -gnome -KDE -java"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

emerge info *Quote:*   

> Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.10
> 
> Portage 2.0.49-r21 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.1-r2,2.3.2-r9, 2.4.20-xfs_pre2)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

in emerge info steht also doch ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86". Ich hab das aber nicht per hand gesetzt. Oder kommt es auf die Tilde davor an, dass es nicht geht? In der make.conf steht es aber nicht. soll ich da einfach emerge ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="-x86" machen? oder wo soll ich es austragen?

----------

## shermann

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Wofür brauchst Du mirrorselect vor dem Boostrapprozess? 
> ...

 

Nein, es geht um die Abhängigkeit von gettext.

Es geht eher um die Tatsache, dass Du es nicht brauchst, bevor Du den bootstrap anstösst.

Du bootest via live-cd und dort ist mirrorselect schon mit drauf, also nutzt du das, so wie im Handbuch beschrieben:

```
mirrorselect -a -s4 >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf
```

Wahrscheinlich funktioniert es deswegen nicht, weil kein g++ drauf ist.

Gettext wird nach dem bootstrap.sh script erst nach gcc installiert.

```

echo "Using ${myBASELAYOUT}"

echo "Using ${myPORTAGE}"

echo "Using ${myBINUTILS}"

echo "Using ${myGCC}"

echo "Using ${myGETTEXT}"

echo "Using ${myGLIBC}"

echo "Using ${myTEXINFO}"

echo "Using ${myZLIB}"

echo "Using ${myNCURSES}"

```

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Ansonsten kannst Du deinen Mirror auch per Hand eintragen, oder von einer vorhandenen Install die make.conf kopieren. 
> ...

 

Aehm, hier ist eine Liste aller Mirrors: http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> naja... bis jetzt noch keine greifbare die mir sagt, wie ich gettext mergen kann... trotzdem danke

 

Siehe oben.

\sh

----------

## Neotux

hi,

ok, danke erstmal, aber kann mir trotzdem jemand sagen, wie ich das ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" raus schmeißen kann, weil mein bootstrap befehl auch fehlschlägt... und im handbuch steht, dass man, wie boris sagte, dieses erst nach dem bootstrap hinzufügen sollte

----------

## shermann

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> ok, danke erstmal, aber kann mir trotzdem jemand sagen, wie ich das ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" raus schmeißen kann, weil mein bootstrap befehl auch fehlschlägt... und im handbuch steht, dass man, wie boris sagte, dieses erst nach dem bootstrap hinzufügen sollte

 

Wenn Du in der chroot Umgebung bist:

```
nano /etc/make.conf
```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS suchen und CTRL+K drücken zum Zeile Löschen

oder einfach ein "#" davor setzen.

Regards,

\sh

----------

## boris64

```
System uname: 2.4.20-xfs_pre2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes" 

...
```

hiho,

sehe ich das jetzt falsch oder ist deine ACCEPT_KEYWORDS-variable

doch gesetzt? oder ist die standartmässig auf "x86"?

naja, wie auch immer,

wenn ich ACCEPT_KEYWORDS vorm bootstrap setze,

compiliert mein gettext auch nicht.

kommentier die zeile in der make.conf doch einfach mal aus (falls gesetzt!).

ansonsten probier mal ne googlesuche, da finden sich scheinbar ne menge leute 

mit genau der gleichen fehlermeldung beim bootstrap.

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=bootstrap+gettext+C%2B%2B+preprocessor+%2Flib%2Fcpp+fails+sanity+check+&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=

naja, wie auch immer,

viel glück!

----------

## shermann

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> System uname: 2.4.20-xfs_pre2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor
> 
> ...

 

Bei mir fängt das Ding gar nicht erst an, er meckert wenn die Variable gesetzt ist.

regards,

\sh

----------

## Neotux

hi, ich hab jetzt alles mögliche probiert...

1. hab ich gentoo ohne irgendwelche optimierungen gettext megen lassen -> Fehler

2. hab ich gcc vor gettext gemerget ->Fehler

3. hab ich ne ältere version vom gettext gemerget, weil ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass es da schwierigkeiten gibt -> Fehler

bin jetzt echt ratlos

bringt es was, wenn ich die neue stage 1 vom server merge, oder ist das ausgeschlossen?

und wenn ich anstadt von stage1 von stage2 anfange, brauch ich doch nur die make.conf anpassen, und dann noch alle packete neu mergen, oder ehlt da nochwas?

----------

## boris64

2-1/2  sachen:

a) ist die variable ACCEPT_KEYWORDS gesetzt (ja/nein)

a1) wenn ja, wie lautet der wert

b) poste doch mal die komplette fehlermeldung,

wo die kompilierung von gettext abbricht.

und ja, falls du nun von stage2 an installieren willst,

so überspringst du damit quasi einfach den bootstrap-prozess.

allerdings verschenkst du damit ein paar klitzekleine fünktchen an leistung.

-> oder auch: nach dem bootstrap-prozess entspricht dein system einem "stage2"-system.

----------

## Neotux

also, an der defaulteinstellung hab ich diesmal nix geändert, also keine keywords.

hier nochmal die ausführliche fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Configure: error: c compiler cannot create executables.
> 
> Configure: error: /bin/sh ./configure faild for autoconf-lib-link 
> ...

 

----------

## shermann

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> also, an der defaulteinstellung hab ich diesmal nix geändert, also keine keywords.
> 
> hier nochmal die ausführliche fehlermeldung:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Und da steht genau, dass Du keinen C compiler hast, Freund.

\sh

----------

## Beforegod

Versuche doch erstmal den normalen Bootstrap hinter Dich zu bringen. Er verlangt Autoconf, was aber nicht drauf ist (@sherman) und auch erst später erstellt wird.

Welches programm willst Du genau installieren oder ist gettext eine Abhängigkeit von etwas?

----------

## shermann

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Versuche doch erstmal den normalen Bootstrap hinter Dich zu bringen. Er verlangt Autoconf, was aber nicht drauf ist (@sherman) und auch erst später erstellt wird.
> 
> Welches programm willst Du genau installieren oder ist gettext eine Abhängigkeit von etwas?

 

 Er will mirrorselect vor boostrap.sh emergen, was er, wenn er denn von der LiveCD bootet, nicht braucht

 Er versteht nicht, dass er für gettext unbedingt einen Compiler braucht, C und C++, den er aber auch nicht hat:

```
Configure: error: c compiler cannot create executables.

Configure: error: /bin/sh ./configure faild for autoconf-lib-link 
```

Die 1. Zeile besagt normalerweise, dass ./configure keinen C compiler gefunden hat, der für die Architektur executables erstellen kann, oder einfach nur, weil er vor Bootstrap ist, einfach keinen hat  :Smile: 

 Er möchte das Handbuch nicht verstehen, in dem der "Trick mit mirrorselect" beschrieben ist

 *shermann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nein, es geht um die Abhängigkeit von gettext.
> 
> Es geht eher um die Tatsache, dass Du es nicht brauchst, bevor Du den bootstrap anstösst.
> ...

 

 Er sieht keine Möglichkeit per Hand in /etc/make.conf einen Gentoo Mirror einzutragen, was er aber unbedingt möchte, da er ja versucht mirrorselect vor dem Bootstrap zu installieren.

Ergebnis: Gar Keines, ausser verzweifelte Lösungsversuche, die aber  unverständlicherweise abgelehnt werden.

regards,

\sh

----------

## Neotux

@Sherman:

1. ich hätte gerne neuste version von von mirrorselect.

2. ich hab wohl einen C/C++ compiler, ich hab wie beschrieben vorher gcc emerget, der auch als standartcompiler angegeben ist. und für den bootstrap ist ja auch ein compiler notwendig

3. und darum geht es auch nicht. ich verstehe sehr wohl, dass ich das auch per hand hinzufügen kann, aber da der bootstrap auch nicht funktioniert, er mit access violation abbricht hab ich mir gedacht, wenn ich den fehler finde, warum er gettext nicht emerget, wird vielleicht auch der fehler, warum bootstrap ne access violation ausgibt durchsichtiger. weil wenn das handbuch beschreibt, dass man vorher miorrorselect emergen KANN, dann müsstes doch auch gehen, ergo, wenns nicht geht, muss irgendwas fehlerhaft sein -> meine überlegung. 

aber ich werde mich mal auf diese access violation beschränken, weil es ja nicht wirklich zu was führt. aber trotzdem danke für die posts

----------

## shermann

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> @Sherman:
> 
> 1. ich hätte gerne neuste version von von mirrorselect.
> 
> 2. ich hab wohl einen C/C++ compiler, ich hab wie beschrieben vorher gcc emerget, der auch als standartcompiler angegeben ist. und für den bootstrap ist ja auch ein compiler notwendig
> ...

 

Dann ist

 Dann hast Du dein Problem nicht richtig beschrieben.

 Solltest Du dann vielleicht mal die Infos geben, wie Du versuchst den Bootstrap zu machen.

VIelleicht stell ich mal ein paar Fragen:

 Du bootest von LIveCD?

 Du hast deine Platten partitioniert?

 Du hast deine Platten und die Virtuellen Filesysteme gemounted?

 Du hast nach dem chroot Befehl ein 

```

env-update

source /etc/profile

```

gemacht ?

 Dann hast Du ein

```

emerge sync

```

gemacht?

 Dann hast Du 

```

cd /usr/portage

./scripts/bootstrap.sh

```

gemacht?

Bitte alle Fragen beantworten.

Danke,

\sh

----------

## Neotux

hi, also danke für die antwort, aber ich glaube ich habe den fehler gefunden, mit FEATURES="-sandbox" solltes gehen. 

PS alle Fragen kann ich mit ja beantworten.

----------

